# So, Whats your Claim to Fame?



## reptilefan95 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thought it would be cool to post a little thread up for people to show off who they are related to or who they have met or are friends with, or even seen at a restaurant once!!

My two claim to faims are firstly my uncle is on television (he was in Underbelly and fronted a band called Old 55) his name is Frankie J Holden. 
My other claim to faim was i was in a movie that was about the holocaust, it was direceted by a man called Costa Gavras, the movies name was AMEN.

So whats your claim to fame?


----------



## Weezer (Dec 30, 2009)

I saw Steve Renouf wearing stained trackies in Queen St mall once.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats it WE HAVE A WINNER


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 30, 2009)

Lol, I used to be a big fan of Old 55, I met Frankie and Wilbur on numerous occasions over the years.
More recently in Feb this year when they were doing the rounds for Bushfire relief,putting on free concerts on the peninsula.
Oh yeah, I was in Pharlap, the movie, as an extra..


----------



## Weezer (Dec 30, 2009)

hold the phone- I also saw lote Tuqiri eating a kebab but using the complimentary McDonalds food court chairs. 

Can't believe the hide of that fella.

And I bet Baz didn't even need to change his kit for that role  probably rocked up with his own thoroughbred to hey.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 30, 2009)

I was told by my mother years ago that I'm closely related, on my fathers mothers side, to the Australian cinematographer Dean Semler (Mad Max, Apocalyto). Unfortunately my mother has passed and I never got to question her more about it.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Dec 30, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Lol, I used to be a big fan of Old 55, I met Frankie and Wilbur on numerous occasions over the years.
> More recently in Feb this year when they were doing the rounds for Bushfire relief,putting on free concerts on the peninsula.
> Oh yeah, I was in Pharlap, the movie, as an extra..


 

hahaha really do you mean the Sapphire rock concert? My dad performed at that as "Tony Monaro and the Statesmen"


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 30, 2009)

im a pro paint baller have been playing for years in loads of diferent teams and guested for rage city for the 2008 AXL camdem cup, we came first ofcorse ive been sponcored my Irage paintball, topgun paintball, rockstar energy drink and macdev i dont have a big head im just saying im pretty well known in the sport and hopfully by the end of next year ill be playing in the USA up against their top team dynasty


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Dec 30, 2009)

My grandmother's cousin or cousin's cousin was Donald Bradman. My dad's cousin is Barry Bourke, the footballer.

Oh, and about 9 years ago I met Justin Chancellor, the bassist from Tool (don't listen to them anymore though).

But I'm not cool enough to have my own claim to fame.


----------



## caustichumor (Dec 30, 2009)

I once gave some change to a bloke who said he was jesus....


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 30, 2009)

would be nice being related to someone famous, though most don't interest me as they are not really much different, though I do like to meet people who have done something for wildlife and the country or have a interest that is the same as mine, Herpetology.

here are my 2 closest encounters with famous and semi famous people.

1. Walked past Terri Irwin and Wes mannion at Australia zoo and seen them two and Steve Irwin perform at a Croc show at Australia Zoo, was one of my favourite moments of my life!

2. Met John Williamson and seen him at a concert

I have also met a few reptile book authors and well known herpers like John Weigel, Ken Griffiths and Steve McEwan.


----------



## Weezer (Dec 30, 2009)

yeah i give change all the time to people who look like Jesus.

And if you added the last 5 posts you could have Jesus paintballing Don Burke at Australia Zoo from his Monaro.

Just sayin'.....


----------



## grannieannie (Dec 30, 2009)

Sigrid Thronton (actress) was a distant cousin by marriage when I was in my first marriage....now I'm really scratching to find something famous.  Also both my husbands have been named "Brian" does that count for anything. I've seen John Cleese and Shayne Gould and the fellow who played Herman Munster at air ports. I was a JP for a while when I lived in NSW.....I was born with 2 thumbs on my right hand.....one since removed....mmmmm, can't think of anything else !!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 30, 2009)

My grandmothers godfather was President Kruger..always thought that was pretty cool.
Weezer, it was 1982 and i was 19.
No horse, it was the scruffy old suit jacket and brushback hairstyle they liked.
I had to watch and duck for cover while cars had a shoot out in front of me.


----------



## Weezer (Dec 30, 2009)

God I loved that movie as a kid- in the 80's in primary school it was on the curriculum, so schools could show it to us little weezers and get us into Banjo Pattersen poetry. Loved it. 1983....jeez

they didnt film it in the snowies either did they ? I am sure as a kid i remember my Mum pointing out of the car and saying "this is where they shot some parts" maybe i remember a sign also along those lines ...anyone ? I grew up in Sydney so it couldn't have been too far from the Western Suburbs... ummm I mean the North Shore doh !


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 30, 2009)

ive met the mum of suffa from hilltop hoods, not surprising as her house is a few mins away


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 30, 2009)

Another forum member and i have a grandfather from many generations ago who built the longest standing church in Australia ( 1809)

If i went in it i would probably burst into flames lol

Historic Ebenezer Church - Photo Gallery


----------



## bongie555 (Dec 30, 2009)

i would have to win this.....when i was thirteen i once shook 7 foot plus Andre the Giants(legendary WWE wrestler) hands coming out of the the toilet at Flemington Markets back in the eighties. Didnt wash for weeks after that...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## slitherin_snake (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok firstly my grandmothers uncle was Andrew Fisher....for those who dont know some pollitician lol. and my aunty was the babysitter for jimmy barnes's tin lids lol and i met him on several occasions, Also in my near 10 years in security i have met several 100 celebs including: Garth brooks,Kasey chambers, Gary allan,Angry anderson,Boyz 2 men,Craig lowndes, Jamie whincup,Melinda schnider,James courtney,Dick johnson,Andrew ettinghausen,fatty vautin and the list goes on and on .....


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 30, 2009)

bongie555 said:


> i would have to win this.....when i was thirteen i once shook 7 foot plus Andre the Giants(legendary WWE wrestler) hands coming out of the the toilet at Flemington Markets back in the eighties. Didnt wash for weeks after that...:lol::lol::lol:


 
How sure are you he washed his hands? :lol:


----------



## jamesthegeek (Dec 30, 2009)

Don Bradman? I was born in the same ward that Don Bradman was born in!


----------



## bongie555 (Dec 30, 2009)

oh yeah and ive shared a joint with Dave Grohl (Foo Fighters)with Nirvana at the time and had the one and only Kurt Corbain yell at us cos he was chucking one his tanties.We snuck into a venue where they were doing a sound check,Dave was real cool and let us stay,but Kurt was being his usual big diva....


----------



## reptilefan95 (Dec 30, 2009)

One of my best mates is the grandson of Alan Davidson, i have met lots of celebritys but my favorite would have to be seeing Miranda Kerr at a snazzy restaurant in Bronti!! DAMN


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Dec 30, 2009)

I had Nikki Sixx from Motley Crue spit fake blood on me...I'm still not sure if it was a good thing or not. I met his bass tech, he was really nice. I also have met Vince Colosimo, hes a tool


----------



## reptilefan95 (Dec 30, 2009)

hahahaha that reminds me of a funny story schankeygirl, my brother was on his way to Jakaarta by himself ( it must have looked pretty suspicious, because he was just 18 and on his own traveling to a south east asain county) but he got stopped for a random check, and he was taking into one of those rooms, he asked the security guard " so wheres vince?' and the guy pretty much fell about laughing


----------



## RemoverAccount (Dec 30, 2009)

My claim to fame to rival Weezers - I watched a mate of mine get punched by Wendel Sailor, get up and punch him back outside the Paddo Tavern... ahh those were the days... back when Wendells head was bigger than his (Q: a donkey is also known as an a...)


----------



## RemoverAccount (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh no i got a better one: drank beer with James Blundell and his 'mate' in the old bar overlooking the field at the rugby at the Gabba... think its gone now. Gees we belted out some classic tunes that day...


----------



## FAY (Dec 30, 2009)

hehe my claim to fame is that I went to school with Nathan and Ian Hindmarsh's dad, Billy. And went to school with the mother of the drummer from Silverchair...heheehe she wouldn't know me from adam lol
Garth has quite a well known artist brother in the arty farty circles, unless you are in those circles you would never have heard of him. He lives in New York and his name is David Rankin, his wife is writer Lily Brett.


----------



## Rach85 (Dec 30, 2009)

ummm... my uncle was mates with bon scott. and bon gave my mum a little gold ring.. back before they really got big.. apparently my uncle once got drunk with him, and they passed out in a hotel carpark, arms around each other, at 9am, and stayed there til about 3pm, when the hotel manager came out n threw a bucket of water over them lol. n they staggered up, all sunburnt n stuff.. six months later bon died.. was all a bit before my time tho


----------



## wranga (Dec 30, 2009)

my claim to fame is Ben Lee (singer) is my cousin. also have met Ivan Milat, use to go away camping and four wheel driving with his brother many years ago


----------



## Snowman (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm keeping 2 pac in hidding... oh and Elvis....


----------



## serpaint (Dec 30, 2009)

I went to the same highschool as Adam Gilchrist but 2 years behind him, he once cornered me in a stairwell and hit me in the shins with a cricket bat because I ran off with his cricket ball in the middle of a lunch time game on the oval. He was really snakey about his games getting interupted. Also his wife's dad was my metal work teacher at the school.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Dec 30, 2009)

My dad got smashed playing junior footy against Johnny the Raper (lucky thats all he did to my dad)


----------



## tooninoz (Dec 30, 2009)

Haha... my uncle owned the Town and Country pub that Slim Dusty sang about. "I love to have a beer with Terry...". Best of all, I got to surf a qualifying heat in a small Sunny Coast comp against Joel Parkinson. I'd like to say I won...


----------



## RemoverAccount (Dec 30, 2009)

I belong to a forum where a guy once surfed a qualifying heat against Joel Parkinson


----------



## bigi (Dec 30, 2009)

Ive met a few b grade celebs in the past, once had a drink with kylie, and i know a guy who has a bullet wound accross his face from the cafe at port arthur, scary


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 30, 2009)

My wife's grandfather was Captain Ben Buckler who led the 41 troops through the Kokoda Track and my great, great Uncle was Johnny Weissmuller....the original tarzan (I think he was originally known best for his Olympic swimming efforts) :lol:  Quite interesting relatives I think


----------



## grannieannie (Dec 30, 2009)

I just remembered......my sister-in-law is very friendly with ..... Harry Potters....grandmother. Can't think of Harry Potters real name.


----------



## sarah_m (Dec 30, 2009)

I used to do Lee Harding's (aussie idol) mums nails and he would occasionally come in and say hi.
(I had no idea who he was in the beginning)

My brother in law won one of the first australian reality tv shows called 48 hours (3 contestants have 48 hours to get home from the top of empire state building with $200 and a bunch of check points on the way). I was in his parents lounge room when he arrived home. (yay, NOT)


----------



## reptilefan95 (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh and i lived next door to Matt Corby (the guy who came second in Aussie idol not two long ago)


----------



## nuthn2do (Dec 30, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Another forum member and i have a grandfather from many generations ago who built the longest standing church in Australia ( 1809)http://www.ebenezerchurch.org.au/photos.htm


Talking about George?


----------



## Puddlefish (Dec 30, 2009)

lol My doctor is Mark Occhilupos sister
My dad use to get high with Richard Clapton
use to hang out with Peter Tindalls daughter when i was like 5
Met Trevor from big brother once
met Mal Meninga at work
and for anyone on here that may by chance know their psytrance music
Friends with the owners of record lables UpRecords, DemonTea, Sundance
which lead me to meet some of the worlds top psytrance artists.. Raz, Talpa, ConfigSystem, Mentalblank, and im ashamed to say.. Infected mushroom....

yay for C grade celebs:lol::lol:


----------



## bongie555 (Dec 30, 2009)

i also went to simon days 21st bday party(lead singer for eighties band-ratcat) am also good friends with ray from the hard ons (now playing with another mate,doing pop songs in a different band). and i once got daryl hannah's (movie splash)autograph when i use to work at australias wonderland on the river rampage...


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Dec 30, 2009)

my mum is an actress so through her have met many celebs. the most notable ones being Steve Martin, Bryan Brown (and Rachel Ward) & Sam Neill. Any older members may have seen my mum in Australia You're Standing In It. She was also in a tv series called Home, in which i was her baby (lol), she has also been in Neighbours, Country Practice, Mercury (ABC with Geoffrey Rush), does stand up, and other stage productions both on her own or with MTC etc.
My dad is a muso, and both 'rents know the guys from Skyhooks etc. Dad played support for Royal Crown Revue once, and is now a respected friend of Eddie and the boys (I have met them too) (oh, and my dad was in Soapbox circus which merged into Circus Oz)
Off my own bat, I have met Ben Lee at a gig in Canada, one of the guys from Body Count (LOL!), Shane Woewodin just after he won the Brownlow -he was browsing CDs in Target. Oh and last week, i saw Sophie Monk eating lunch in Southbank. 
So if it wasnt for my parents... i wouldnt have many claims to fame.....


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 30, 2009)

I had Jamie Dunn try and do a radio prank on me ...but the tables turned(I have that knack) and in the end his co -workers were laughing at him, not with him ... (if you dont recognise the name ..he used to do AGRO the puppet) ..the radio prank was played on air several times a week for a month ...


----------



## Sel (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmm ive got nothing exciting..
Im related to Bec Cartright..not sure i should be admitting it though lol

Been on Rove once..no good celebs that day tho 

My mum went to school with Portia de rossi, she beats me lol


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh...I nearly forgot this one....I was commissioned to paint a mural on a wall in Molly Meldrums house  ...........my brush with fame is beating me down with a stick :lol:


----------



## sarah_m (Dec 30, 2009)

That reminds me, i went to school with Karl Amitsbold (spelling?) fom Kiss chasey. but he was i think a year below me.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm the brother-in-law to Jason Dundas (Cleo bachelor of the year and one of the hosts of Getaway).woohoo
oh ,and my Great,great,great grandfather made Pimms lequeur.


----------



## Weezer (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok better come clean

Have played support for The Angels, Rose Tattoo, The Hard Ons, Meanies (Link is a mate), Dasiycutters, Black Stars(mates of mine), The Gurge, toured with Magic Dirt (won a support band comp), supported Shihad, The Veronicas, played with Celibate Rifles, Tumbleweed, Rollerball, SFK, Silverchair, Operator Please (friends with Amandah), also Lime Spiders (our current guitarist used to play in Lime Spiders), have Mike Patton's number in my mobes and Bar McKinnon's in my phone (been mates for a while since opening for Mr Bungle in late 90's) and have interviewed Chopper Reid for my radio show- have met waaaaay too many muso's to list and I am awesome and extremely uncomfortable being asked to sign something or when people say "hey thats the guy from ..".blah blah..


----------



## AaronR (Dec 30, 2009)

My second cousin is Brett Ratten the coach of Carlton footbal club go the BOMBERS, I used to run the media box at optus oval so have meet the likes of rex hunt, sam newman, eddie maguire anthony hudson etc. ran the skybox for the melb F1 meet megan gale gary sweet pete phelps etc. 
and my mum used to be on triple M regularly and in the papers so had me ugly mug in them often.


----------



## Weezer (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh....I almost forgot

You all know that song "Evie' right...
"Evie, Evie, Evie, let your hair hang down...."

Stevie Wright wrote that about my lovely Aunt Evelyn.

Woohoo.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 30, 2009)

OK i only have 3

1. I've done a boot camp with Manuela Berchtold, who competed in the 2002 and 06 winter olympic moguls. 
2. I go 2 the same school that AJ Bear (an olympic super-G skier) went 2 i think..
3. I'm friends with Nicole Parks' brother (she is a crazy mogul skier. She came 1st in the Swiss/Italian cup in Switzerland) and go 2 the same school as her.


Will


----------



## Sel (Dec 30, 2009)

Haha i just remembered, i lived next to Angry Anderson when i lived on Sydney North Shore, he used to wave to me every morning when i was walking to school..was awkward =/


----------



## girdheinz (Dec 30, 2009)

Girdy is related to John Holmes; well he was last time he looked.


----------



## Sel (Dec 30, 2009)

girdheinz said:


> Girdy is related to John Holmes; well he was last time he looked.



wishful thinking ? :lol:


----------



## wranga (Dec 30, 2009)

also forgot. used to ride mini bikes with Glen Seton as kids, our dads were friends. met Greg Murphy and was taking for hot laps around winton race track when he was driving for k-mart racing, was the best.


----------



## dadaman (Dec 30, 2009)

caustichumor said:


> I once gave some change to a bloke who said he was jesus....


LMAO That's gold!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 30, 2009)

Mates/neighbours with one of the members of Australia's biggest metal export bands Sadistik exukution.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Dec 30, 2009)

umm not alot for me...Grandparents live next door to some st kilda footy player...
go to the same school as cadel evans went to...
Am related to most of the people in Maffra (Gippsland)
yeah, think that's about it.


----------



## tooninoz (Dec 30, 2009)

Chickenlover said:


> I belong to a forum where a guy once surfed a qualifying heat against Joel Parkinson



Top it Colonel Sanders?


----------



## Sel (Dec 30, 2009)

antaresia_boy: My dad was born in maffra...wonder if we are related :lol:


----------



## slither (Dec 30, 2009)

meet and shook hands with vin diesel 2 years ago in california
saw arnold schwarzennegger at the erazer filming many years back at universal studios
julian mcmahon from nip tuck fantastic 4 etc is a family friend


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 30, 2009)

My great great grandfather built the Alma Doepel (its a famous ship).
Went to school with Greg Inglis, Ashton Simms, the Morris twins (all nrl football players) and Phillip Hughes (the cricket player).
Lived across the road from Mel Gibson's sister when I was a kid and played cricket in the street with his nephew.
Once had a "good time" with Jimmy Barnes' neice lol


----------



## RemoverAccount (Dec 30, 2009)

Weezer said:


> Ok better come clean
> 
> Have played support for The Angels, Rose Tattoo, The Hard Ons, Meanies (Link is a mate), Dasiycutters, Black Stars(mates of mine), The Gurge, toured with Magic Dirt (won a support band comp), supported Shihad, The Veronicas, played with Celibate Rifles, Tumbleweed, Rollerball, SFK, Silverchair, Operator Please (friends with Amandah), also Lime Spiders (our current guitarist used to play in Lime Spiders), have Mike Patton's number in my mobes and Bar McKinnon's in my phone (been mates for a while since opening for Mr Bungle in late 90's) and have interviewed Chopper Reid for my radio show- have met waaaaay too many muso's to list and I am awesome and extremely uncomfortable being asked to sign something or when people say "hey thats the guy from ..".blah blah..


 
I can confirm all of this - I was there too!


----------



## Allies_snakes (Dec 30, 2009)

I have been a personal chef for actors Deb Furness & Hugh Jackman, Eric Bana & his wife Rebecca Gleeson, Sale of the century host Alyce Platt & her boyf at the time back in the early 90's, recently been chefing for Gabby Milgate who's own claim to fame for her line "your terrible Murial' as Joan, Murials sister in Murials Wedding. We, since a couple of years ago used to smoke 'jazz cigarettes' together then cook and I helped her to lose 30kg ... and here in Bris have cooked for Anna Bligh on and off.


----------



## RemoverAccount (Dec 30, 2009)

AaronR said:


> My second cousin is Brett Ratten the coach of Carlton footbal club go the BLUES.


 
I agree brother!!  (disclaimer - represented text may have been altered from intent)



AaronR said:


> I have meet the likes of rex hunt, sam newman, eddie maguire


 
Oh dear


----------



## channi (Dec 30, 2009)

My ex used to work as a grip on that old tv show "Fire" so I have a few from that. I once made an origami unicorn which Kym Gyngell used as a prop when he was doing a cameo, and told my ex I was brilliant.
I told Dieter Brummer at a staff party that he was worse than my butcher because while both had skills that I did not, at least my butcher could cut meat while his acting skills left a lot to be desired.
Last but not least I used to go drinking with Rena Owen (jake the mus's wife from once were warriors) and pmsl every time she would bale some poor girl up in the bathroom to warn her off the guy she was interested in.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Dec 30, 2009)

I am related to Charles Darwin and Dean and Craig Young. Thats about all I got lol


----------



## channi (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh I forgot the best one. We used to live around the corner from Wally Lewis, so would see him all the time, but best bit is we had an awesome dalmation dog that had the build of a bully and would roam the neighbourhood when ever he could get out and reek havok. Wally asked my dad about 4 times to sell him to him. Dad never did, was seriously the best dog in the world.


----------



## jinin (Dec 30, 2009)

Not much for me yet...But Steve Waugh's Children go to my school and Matt Corby also used to go to my school.. My friends dad is Mike(I think thats his 1st name, lol) Dalton, hes a channel 9 news man, or watevs. Daniel Morgan aka Mad Dog Morgan, was apparently one of my old relatives. He was a bushranger and there is a few movies on him.. Oh..Also my great grandfather helped build the Harbor Bridge!


----------



## craig.a.c (Dec 30, 2009)

I met Ray Martin while he was in town signing copies of his book. The shopping mall where I work security for had me keeping an eye on the crowd to make sure no one got rowdy and started tearing Rays cloths off. He was a very nice guy.


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Dec 30, 2009)

I met Jensen Ackles and Jared Padalecki ( The two boys from Supernatural)
Most amazing day of my life.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 30, 2009)

ohh and i know a guy thats in the same jail as ivin milat or however u spell it, does that count or just scare people?


Will


----------



## m_beardie (Dec 30, 2009)

i was on tv when i was little for an operation i had, i saw peter costello at a coffee shop once, i was on tv with sally mc lellan getting her autograph  mm and that's about it


----------



## m_beardie (Dec 30, 2009)

wiz-fiz said:


> ohh and i know a guy thats in the same jail as ivin milat or however u spell it, does that count or just scare people?
> 
> 
> Will


just scary. jokes :lol:


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh and I served Tony Forde from Blood Duster when I was a checkout chick at Woolies.


----------



## bongie555 (Dec 30, 2009)

Weezer said:


> Ok better come clean
> 
> Have played support for The Angels, Rose Tattoo, The Hard Ons, Meanies (Link is a mate), Dasiycutters, Black Stars(mates of mine), The Gurge, toured with Magic Dirt (won a support band comp), supported Shihad, The Veronicas, played with Celibate Rifles, Tumbleweed, Rollerball, SFK, Silverchair, Operator Please (friends with Amandah), also Lime Spiders (our current guitarist used to play in Lime Spiders), have Mike Patton's number in my mobes and Bar McKinnon's in my phone (been mates for a while since opening for Mr Bungle in late 90's) and have interviewed Chopper Reid for my radio show- have met waaaaay too many muso's to list and I am awesome and extremely uncomfortable being asked to sign something or when people say "hey thats the guy from ..".blah blah..


 
back in the eighties i use to be in a band called the valentines and we opened a gig at the annandale hotel where the hard ons were one of the main acts, if i remember ratcat and the hummingbirds were also a couple of the many bands on that nite. ray from the hard ons plays drums for another band now with a real good mate of mine,instead of the usual bass, doing pop songs rather that the usual hard ons hardcore. they played recently for my best mates at a local pub for a local studio my best mate manages. best mate also plays in a band called the alohas and they played only last week with celibate rifles at some gig in newtown.
who's your current guitarist? not Richard Jakimszyn is it? we use to be huge Lime Spiders groupies, i mean huuuge, would travel to any pub in sydney to watch them, them and the trilobites..huuugggee..


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 30, 2009)

That is a very impressive line-up Weezer!! I too was a massive Lime Spiders fan bongie!  "My favourite room" was always one that brings back memories!

[video=youtube;-0I99QMbwkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0I99QMbwkY[/video]

The only band my guys ever supported had an ex-guitarist of John English playing with them :lol: :lol: ...I didn't even get his name!


----------



## Nik (Dec 30, 2009)

I was on Romper Room


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 30, 2009)

Relatives/ancestors................... Gerri Halliwell from Spice Girls............. Second Cousin
Ancestor........................................ 'Bloody' Judge Jeffries, the hanging judge from the 1700's......hunted Charles 2nd and hung many dozens of people accused of harbouring the fleeing, hiding king! He was an anti royalist!!!! (runs in the family, I guess!!)

Met - Danny La Rue, Cliff Richard, he was no more than a teenager when I met him sitting in the front parlour of an aunties houes and I was very young. Met Pat Phoenix, (Elsie Tanner) from Coronation Street, got her autograph. Met AND shook hands with my hero........ Gough Whitlam............... he was being introduced to a group of people near us, he looked around, excused himself, and strode over to hubby and I...... shook both our hands and spoke for a few minutes before catching up his hosts again! Fantastic Human!!!!!!!

Distant ancestors on mothers side were Druids in Anglesey in NW Wales, in the UK.

Met, and had dinner with Don Dunstan, former SA Premier. Peter Duncan and Neal Blewett and wife, all at different times. Friends with a number of MP's.

Met and was visited many times (good friends with) by Hedley Cullen, Deadly Earnest on Channel 10 over here many years ago (since passed on)

The rest of my ancestors were probably street sweepers!! LOL (sorry to any ancestors who read this!! LOL)


----------



## nightowl (Dec 30, 2009)

I was involved in the country music scene years ago and played with Troy Cassar-Daley, John Williamson (who is an arrogant ****er), Tania Kernaghan, Felicity, Adam Brand, Slim Dusty, etc etc ..... Also sung with Garth Brooks and years before this I was mates with Angus Young, even have some original B&W photos of Bon Scott when they were practicing in a garage! 

Spent the late 80's as a bouncer in Sydney and met quite a few celebs. A couple of meets came to a 'not so friendly' ending.... one with the knock out of Dolph Lundgren (who isn't as good as he thinks) and another with Dennis Alexio, who was a yankee fighter and was in the movie 'Kickboxer'.. he also suffered the same fate. Can't remember all the celebs I met, but the guys from INXS were one lot...

Also played a small role in a movie, as a voice in "Finding Nemo".


----------



## bongie555 (Dec 30, 2009)

Jye and Peady said:


> I was on Romper Room


 
hands down winner of this thread:lol::lol:..... i use to be in love with miss helena and you've met the real mr doo bee and i use to always look forward on having my name called out when she looked thru the magic mirror but she never did call my name,probably cos i have an unusual first name..


----------



## horto28 (Dec 31, 2009)

i drive a ford?


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh yeah, for all those folks on the mid north coast: in around 1986 or 87, i was on the opening montage of the NRTV news for a few months, bawling my eyes out cos my mum had been arrested at a protest rally in coffs harbour, and i was left on my own in the street -all of 5 or 6 years old.... good ol' boys in blue huh? really caring fellas.


----------



## Steman (Dec 31, 2009)

My primary school principal was John Eales' father so i met John Eales a few times over my primary years. Have had dinner with Max Walker and met him numerous other times as my parents do work with him. im sure there's a few more but i cant remember any at this time


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 31, 2009)

I am the only Australian in the world that does the job I do. I'm one in 20 odd million  Come to think of it, there's only one other person in the world that does the same job as me - that makes me 2 in nearly 6 billion. :shock:


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Dec 31, 2009)

I slept with Tiger Woods


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 31, 2009)

Azztech said:


> I slept with Tiger Woods



Who hasn't???


----------



## craig.a.c (Dec 31, 2009)

spilota_variegata said:


> I am the only Australian in the world that does the job I do. I'm one in 20 odd million  Come to think of it, there's only one other person in the world that does the same job as me - that makes me 2 in nearly 6 billion. :shock:



???????? Not sure if it's because I am up so late or what, but I'm confused.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Dec 31, 2009)

All bullshit aside, My girlfriends uncle is Jessica Biels dads best mate. they went through college together. My girlfriends parents are over visiting them currently. Spin out huh.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 31, 2009)

craig.a.c said:


> ???????? Not sure if it's because I am up so late or what, but I'm confused.



I'm confused and I posted the message


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Dec 31, 2009)

spilota_variegata said:


> Who hasn't???



God dammit...


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Dec 31, 2009)

> And if you added the last 5 posts you could have Jesus paintballing Don Burke at Australia Zoo from his Monaro.


Don Burke= Don Bradman. 

I also just remembered, I (unfortunately) met Fred Nile once. Man, is he ever a close talker.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh and my brother has been out drinking with Eric Grothe senior...


----------



## Jewly (Dec 31, 2009)

My family is related to Australia's first Prime Minister, Edmund Barton.

Years ago, I used to work for a company who were the Broncos Financial Controllers, so I got to see a lot of the guys coming in. Also, had clients such as Ugly Dave Grey, Kepler Wessells (Cricketer) and Hecter Hapeta (Fitzgerald Enquiry).

We sold our family home to the President of the Wynnum Manly Football Club and he bought Gene Miles along one day to see the house. Ernie Dingo was a client for another Financial Planners I worked for and I once saw Peter Garrett when I was filling up with petrol down the Gold Coast.

My ex BIL is now married to the sister of Sophie Formica and my best friend's husband was friends with Russell Crowe back in NZ.

Oh...and I used to play softball as a kid with Raelee Hill (Water Rats) and our dad's worked together as well.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh and my Hubby reminded me ..we are in the summer nats video number 7 .....many years ago ....but am not gonna tell you which one is me ........


----------



## Poggle (Dec 31, 2009)

ummm claim to fame.... oo think michael think..... umm my mum was in the movie Gallipoli, My auntie bred the border collies used for the movie "babe", i have a hand written letter from steve and terri irwin, and i own a volvo GT lol


----------



## MUD_666 (Dec 31, 2009)

i get on tv alot for racing 4wds


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 31, 2009)

Through my mother, I've met several celebrities (many years ago). To name a few:

Ray Charles
Donald Pleanence OBE
Fighting Hirada
Johnny Young
Stevie Wonder
Neil Armstrong (who gave my a titanium pocket knife that was made from the reentry vehicle used to return from the moon)
Liza Minnelli

This will raise the BS flag - Liza Minnelli asked my mother if I'd be interested going out on a date with her. I declined the offer because she was older than I am.


----------



## Weezer (Dec 31, 2009)

@ Bongie and Moosie

No not Rixhard, although he has been to aa couple of shows-

Current guitarist is Mark Wilkinson- one of the later guitarists who also played in The Girlies- whose drummer now plays with us. 

That reminds me- I gotta update our myspace with Wilko's pic !

The last time we played with hard Ons was in Sydney late last year for a festival called CRUELTY FREE Living Festival. It was at Belmore Park across from Central Station- around 5000 hippies rocking out and eating vegan hamburgers.

Blackie played a solo acoustic gig there too- was hosted by Lindsay from Frenzal Rhomb/ JJJ . 

@ Chickenlover- what gig ? What Show ? WHO ARE YOU CHICKEN MAN ??!


Also went to Australia's first sports high school in NSW on a Rugby League scholarship- Harry Kewell was in my year, lots of league players included Mick Buettner, Liam Fulton, Jarryd Hayne, Luke O Donnell, Micheal Clarke, Leon Bott, Mark Minichello. 

I bet they are all SO proud i swapped the NSW Schoolboys Jersey for a Gibson Les Paul.


----------



## snake_lover (Dec 31, 2009)

ummm ive been in one of the NT tourism ads but apart from that nothing.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 31, 2009)

I saw a stretched limo drive past my house once.....


----------



## jinin (Dec 31, 2009)

Ohh! i was at Westfield in Miranda, NSW once and The Chasers War on everything guys where there.... doing book signings...so i went and bought a Bulldogs Towel and got them to sign it 8].(I dont support the bulldogs,btw) and once... i was on Sunrise, out the back!!! woohoo.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Dec 31, 2009)

i dont really know anyone famous. this banned called skybombers came to my school in like grade 9 and me and my best mate ending up wagging to chill with them LOL. sound so lame. and umm.. my grandma went to thge olympics for badminton back in the day. and my pop is an airforce airplane builder by trade, i just think thats plane cool. get it, plane haha. im sorry


----------



## Weezer (Dec 31, 2009)

hah Skybombers have played with us- from Melbs currently in Sydney- Sam is a bud...you naughty girls.


----------



## morgs202 (Dec 31, 2009)

I once pinched a buiscuit from Alan Border when he wasnt looking. It was an arnotts orange cream. mmmmm


----------



## RemoverAccount (Dec 31, 2009)

I got my very young head into the Hobart rag (forgot name - herald, mercury?? with Peter Brock after he won Simmonds Plains back in the '70's. Think i even had a Partridge family esk shirt on and brown cords - yeah baby


----------



## grannieannie (Dec 31, 2009)

I just remembered.....back in '93 I had my picture taken with the actor that plays Tony Stamp on The Bill...he put his arm around me and I went to jelly....  Actually I think I gave Dipcidame one of the photos I have of me with him, so she can confirm it.


----------



## bongie555 (Dec 31, 2009)

steve mostyn is good mate of mine, based in the US now,plays bass for Alicia Keys and i grew up with carl dimataga who is the main session guitarist for almost all of the morning shows on telly, he's done session work for janet jackson,human nature, he's guy sebastians main guitarist, he's also now producing the current idol winners new album and produced that irish singer that won idol a few years ago. check him out on youtube,pretty big...almost family


----------



## emerald_taipan (Dec 31, 2009)

how about some pics for proof? I met maynard james keenan from tool but it wasnt in an interesting had a few drinks and hung out with him kind of way, it was at a cd signing thing. I met tony hawk back in the day, same deal. I know people who know celebs but as for me and my immediategroup of friends and family, getting famous will have to be left up to me hahaha


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 31, 2009)

I wasnt going to mention this as I dont want my ANGELIC IMAGE tarnished 
when I was a teen ,at a sunnyboys concert ..I vomited on the stage while they were playing ...very drunk and very off my tree ...and very in trouble...
(does anyone here remember the sunnyboys even?)


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Dec 31, 2009)

nightowl said:


> Also played a small role in a movie, as a voice in "Finding Nemo".


 What part did you play?? lol


----------



## garycahill (Dec 31, 2009)

Jammed with Mark Lazotte? (Diesel) once & I knew his brother (Mike) as he owned the local music store.


----------



## Weezer (Dec 31, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> I wasnt going to mention this as I dont want my ANGELIC IMAGE tarnished
> when I was a teen ,at a sunnyboys concert ..I vomited on the stage while they were playing ...very drunk and very off my tree ...and very in trouble...
> (does anyone here remember the sunnyboys even?)



nope. the Sunnywho ?

looks like that post is going to remain "..aloooone with you toniiii---iiiiiight. !!


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 31, 2009)

I met Princess Diana.


Stewart


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 1, 2010)

garycahill





RBB VooDoo dolls.......... HA HA HA loving that  
and yeah WEEZER I was atleast HOPING someone would remember them now ...that claim to fame was bought up many a time when using the HOW NOT TO USE DRUGS OR ALCOHOL in topics at the dinner table and the fact I was a coppers kid ,and it happened at a BLUE LIGHT disco ...was pretty famous for a few months afterwards ...and my mum used it many a time too ..you know the 'shame bought to the family speech ' ,,,,,,,


----------



## dadaman (Jan 1, 2010)

I think it is fitting to tell my tale from years ago.

NYE 98-99 I was working in the Police Force in Sydney. I was down at The Rocks on that night. At 12am, a stunning girl came up to wish me happy new year. I proceeded to kiss her and also had my hand up her very short skirt and it was resting on her rear. Unbeknown to either of us, a reporter for The Telegraph took a photo and we were both on the front page the next day.
After 2 months of restricted station duties and getting my bum kicked from Sydney to Melbourne and back, all was good.
A lot of people to this day still say they remember the photo.


----------



## warren63 (Jan 1, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> I wasnt going to mention this as I dont want my ANGELIC IMAGE tarnished
> when I was a teen ,at a sunnyboys concert ..I vomited on the stage while they were playing ...very drunk and very off my tree ...and very in trouble...
> (does anyone here remember the sunnyboys even?)


 
Yeah first time i saw them was at the San Miguel (?) was totally packed, thought the girl behind me was hitting on me but found out  later she was only wiping her sweat off on my shirt :lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 1, 2010)

warren63 said:


> Yeah first time i saw them was at the San Miguel (?) was totally packed, thought the girl behind me was hitting on me but found out  later she was only wiping her sweat off on my shirt :lol:


Bahhhhhh haha :lol::lol: excellent ....

Dont ya just hate photo's that can re surface now ........dadaman


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 1, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> I wasnt going to mention this as I dont want my ANGELIC IMAGE tarnished
> when I was a teen ,at a sunnyboys concert ..I vomited on the stage while they were playing ...very drunk and very off my tree ...and very in trouble...
> (does anyone here remember the sunnyboys even?)


You should have shown them some discipline!


----------



## Weezer (Jan 1, 2010)

dadaman said:


> I think it is fitting to tell my tale from years ago.
> 
> NYE 98-99 I was working in the Police Force in Sydney. I was down at The Rocks on that night. At 12am, a stunning girl came up to wish me happy new year. I proceeded to kiss her and also had my hand up her very short skirt and it was resting on her rear. Unbeknown to either of us, a reporter for The Telegraph took a photo and we were both on the front page the next day.
> After 2 months of restricted station duties and getting my bum kicked from Sydney to Melbourne and back, all was good.
> A lot of people to this day still say they remember the photo.



Pic or it didnt happen- come on, we KNOW you have a copy in a scrap book somewhere.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 1, 2010)

OK well on my Mum's Dad's side waaay back I'm related to the Queen of Scotts,
I've met John Howard as a small child, screamed and ran away from him... :lol: 
And thats about it


----------



## KingSirloin (Jan 1, 2010)

I was an extra in the second series of Underbelly: A Tale of Two Cities, hence the uniform. 

Needless to say I met lots of other actors there, and one of my jobs was to take the fingerprints of Terry Clark's girlfriend when she got busted. Nice hot chick she is too!

I've also done a few jobs on Home and Away, again as a copper. Must be the way I look or something.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Jan 1, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> I wasnt going to mention this as I dont want my ANGELIC IMAGE tarnished
> when I was a teen ,at a sunnyboys concert ..I vomited on the stage while they were playing ...very drunk and very off my tree ...and very in trouble...
> (does anyone here remember the sunnyboys even?)


 

I remember them. 
And that reminds me !!!!!! My OB/GYN's son was the drummer for the Sunnyboys. I remember being in labour and him saying that his son would be back home for the first time in ages......I felt a bit guilty about my timing lol


----------



## bongie555 (Jan 1, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> I wasnt going to mention this as I dont want my ANGELIC IMAGE tarnished
> when I was a teen ,at a sunnyboys concert ..I vomited on the stage while they were playing ...very drunk and very off my tree ...and very in trouble...
> (does anyone here remember the sunnyboys even?)


 
my first ever gig/concert was the sunnyboys. i was 14. blacktown rsl, snuck in with my older brother and his footy mates.


----------



## FAY (Jan 1, 2010)

dadaman said:


> I think it is fitting to tell my tale from years ago.
> 
> NYE 98-99 I was working in the Police Force in Sydney. I was down at The Rocks on that night. At 12am, a stunning girl came up to wish me happy new year. I proceeded to kiss her and also had my hand up her very short skirt and it was resting on her rear. Unbeknown to either of us, a reporter for The Telegraph took a photo and we were both on the front page the next day.
> After 2 months of restricted station duties and getting my bum kicked from Sydney to Melbourne and back, all was good.
> A lot of people to this day still say they remember the photo.



bhahahahaha I remember that photo.
You poor thing, if that is the worst thing you ever do in your life........lol


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 1, 2010)

bongie555 said:


> my first ever gig/concert was the sunnyboys. i was 14. blacktown rsl, snuck in with my older brother and his footy mates.


 
awwwww bongie were you a BLACKTOWN BOY? ...... I went to school there ...


----------



## Lozza (Jan 1, 2010)

In my old job I met many of the world's top DJs such as Armin Van Buuren, Kai Tracid, Mauro Picotto, The Prodigy etc etc. They used to call me "keeper of the keys" at the superdome as I was the one who had to let them into their dressing rooms. I also operated lasers on Hi5's Planet Disco video clip.
My sister has been an extra on Home & Away and Bluewater High. She also fronted The Days Trace who supported acts like The Living End. She is now solo and recording an album in Sydney and has played at the Peats Ridge Festival, the Vanguard etc.
My uncle was in Danny Deckchair as the postman lmao. He still works in the film industry and has met heaps of celebrities. He worked on Peter Pan and is on the extras footage on the DVD and apparently when The Pacific comes out, there is a chance he will be in the DVD extras footage wearing a mankini ewwww :shock:
I also live not far from George Negus, David Helfgott and Russell Crowe. Rusty & Tom Cruise rocked up on their motos to our local shop for a beer lol. 
My dad has a few claims to fame but the funniest is that he grew up with Paul Keating hehe.

I was also at Westfield Miranda when Jennifer Hawkins had her wardrobe malfunction :lol:


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 1, 2010)

My aunties husband was Bob Hawke's cousin. I hung out with Dave Grohl and the rest of the Foo Fighters when they were touring Australia about 18 months ago (they wanted to meet some Aussie wildlife). I grew up around motorcycle racing, so I've met Wayne Gardner, Mick Doohan, Casey Stoner, Chris Vermeulen, Jeremy McGrath, Chad Reed, Mike Metzger, Mike Jones etc. Went for a fly in Barry Sheene's helicopter when I was about 10, and a couple of years later went for a drive with him around Lakeside Raceway in his Ferrari Testarosa. And I've helped move crocodiles with Steve Irwin a while ago...


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

family are in the Rebels MC.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 1, 2010)

did i scare every one off?


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 1, 2010)

reptilefan95 said:


> So whats your claim to fame?



I once met Jonno Lucas, a famous herpetologist.


Stewart


----------



## Nik (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey Reptile Boy, I'm not scared, did I mention I was on romper room


----------



## Nik (Jan 1, 2010)

bongie555 said:


> hands down winner of this thread:lol::lol:..... i use to be in love with miss helena and you've met the real mr doo bee and i use to always look forward on having my name called out when she looked thru the magic mirror but she never did call my name,probably cos i have an unusual first name..


 

That's sad....everyone needs to hear their name called by miss helena


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 1, 2010)

I know a Miss Helena. Oh, wait, I think it's Misstress Helena. Hope she doesnt read this, she will punish me...:shock:


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 1, 2010)

monkeyboy said:


> I know a Miss Helena. Oh, wait, I think it's Misstress Helena. Hope she doesnt read this, she will punish me...:shock:


 down boy down :lol:


----------



## Weezer (Jan 2, 2010)

Jye and Peady said:


> Hey Reptile Boy, I'm not scared, did I mention I was on romper room



hahha hilarious ;0)


----------



## slim6y (Jan 2, 2010)

I am related to Malcolm Mclaren - he formed the British punk rock band - The Sex Pistols - He's my cousin.


----------



## dadaman (Jan 2, 2010)

Weezer said:


> Pic or it didnt happen- come on, we KNOW you have a copy in a scrap book somewhere.


LOL. I do, but it is with my parents. I am going up there today so I will dig around.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 2, 2010)

This thread has been a awesome read! :lol: Some of the posts have been hilarious 

I've got another: one of my daughters best friends is Kiaya Jones (aka Sophie Ramsay from Neighbours )


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 2, 2010)

OMG I was just standing next to Matt Preston (Masterchef judge) in the Mallacoota Foodworks store!! Isn't that minblowing! :lol: :lol:


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey Moose, I went to Mallacoota as a little boy on a fishing trip, dont remember much cept putting a hook right through my thumb and out the nail. Goodtimes...
Steve


----------



## FAY (Jan 2, 2010)

I have had my pic taken with Normie Rowe.
Have met 'Blocka' Roache and some comedian Dave something...didn't think much of him.
Garth has served Russell Crowe when he owned a pet shop and he had just bought a puppy.
Judy Nunn also used to come into his shop.
Where I used to work Bob Rogers used to come in regular..hehe anybody remember him??


----------



## Weezer (Jan 2, 2010)

Ohhh I got another..

One of my buddies is a pro skater named Jake Brown- most famous for the biggest slam in the history of skateboarding- check out youtube no doubt it is up there.

Faye- you KNOW Russell Crowe probably ate that puppy.


----------



## noidea (Jan 2, 2010)

I got really drunk with kevvy and alan langer once. Kev was a barman at the local pub real nice fella so was alan.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm sitting on a bench at the sunshine plaza in maroochydore at the moment and Mal Meninga is sitting opposite me. Also saw jonno Lucas at the eumundi markets earlier hahaha


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 2, 2010)

Sssshhhhh Matt, everybody will come and watch me now - it's only for the holiday season


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 2, 2010)

i had a pee beside Peter Garret at Brisbane airport toilets.decided against shaking his hand though


----------



## potato matter (Jan 2, 2010)

My uncle was in Mad Max. Briefly. just his arms though. One of the actors wouldn't hold the snake, so theey called him. It was only a python, lol.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 2, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Sssshhhhh Matt, everybody will come and watch me now - it's only for the holiday season


 
Haha I was gunna say G'day and introduce myself but you looked flat out  Good little setup though.



Oh I forgot to add...Ian Thorpe opened his car door into the side of my car in the Kirra Beach carpark about 3 years ago, luckily it didnt leave a mark lol


----------



## PhilK (Jan 2, 2010)

Shook Jack Johnson's hand, got given a guitar pick by Ben Harper.. pretty cool beans.

My dad designed Alfie Langer's house too.


----------



## MrHappy (Jan 3, 2010)

I've knocked an ashtray over Jeff Fenech (drunk at a night club)
I also accidentally spat whilst talking (slurring) with Mal Meninga (drunk again)
I've since met with Mal Meninga as part of my job. We had lunch together and I'm glad he didn't remember me.
I worked with Matty Bowen's (Nth Qld Cowboys) sister
Ty Williams (Nth Qld Cowboys) and I have the same Aunty - through marraige. (He wouldn't know me if he fell over me though)
I know Scott Bolton (Nth Qld Cowboys). We went to the same primary school


----------



## TheDarkRose (Jan 3, 2010)

Me and my sister (identical twins) modelled weddings dresses so are in the website and appear in brides diaries (wedding magazine)
Back when we were kids the show popstars made too swedish identical twins famous-Yohan and Heindrick with their song "people are people" They had a casting call for the video clip so we auditioned, but being shy 10 year olds we did make it. Still we met them. Been on TV and radio acouple times too.


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Jan 4, 2010)

> I met maynard james keenan from tool but it wasnt in an interesting had a few drinks and hung out with him kind of way, it was at a cd signing thing.



emerald, I also met Maynard at a CD signing, and he was a total prick! Whilst all the other band members were being really nice and saying hello, he wouldn't speak, look at or even acknowledge his fans... really turned me off. I don't listen to APC or Tool anymore.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Jan 4, 2010)

mouse_has_faith said:


> emerald, I also met Maynard at a CD signing, and he was a total prick! Whilst all the other band members were being really nice and saying hello, he wouldn't speak, look at or even acknowledge his fans... really turned me off. I don't listen to APC or Tool anymore.



ha. my (ex) step-sister dated him. she met him backstage at a festival here, and dated him while he was doing shows in sydney and touring around. when she ended up in the states not too much later, he invited her out to LA, and then stood her up at the airport. she was stuck there for 12 hours overnight with no word from him. he is a piece of work.


----------



## justbrad (Jan 4, 2010)

antaresia_boy;1610232
Am related to most of the people in Maffra (Gippsland)
yeah said:


> Haha Maffra! Thats like the people from Moe isnt it?? LOL... Im related to Darryl Sommers, my dads 2nd cousin, and my step nan's cousin is Kay busch from rex hunts fishing adventures....


----------



## Rickdejong (Jan 4, 2010)

bongie555 said:


> oh yeah and ive shared a joint with Dave Grohl (Foo Fighters)with Nirvana at the time and had the one and only Kurt Corbain yell at us cos he was chucking one his tanties.We snuck into a venue where they were doing a sound check,Dave was real cool and let us stay,but Kurt was being his usual big diva....



win lol


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 4, 2010)

dadaman said:


> NYE 98-99 I was working in the Police Force in Sydney. I was down at The Rocks on that night. At 12am, a stunning girl came up to wish me happy new year. I proceeded to kiss her and also had my hand up her very short skirt and it was resting on her rear. Unbeknown to either of us, a reporter for The Telegraph took a photo and we were both on the front page the next day.
> After 2 months of restricted station duties and getting my bum kicked from Sydney to Melbourne and back, all was good.



Still waiting for the pic....


Stewart


----------



## Steman (Jan 4, 2010)

had dinner one night at a restaurant in sydney over looking the opera house. the guy at the table beside us didnt have enough room at his table and grabbed the spare table beside mine and must have bumped our table because he said sorry to me. turns out it was Daniel Johns from Silverchair


----------



## Dragoness (Jan 5, 2010)

One of my friends is married to Jen Hawkins brother, annoyingly Jen is as nice as she seems!  (the whole family are lovely)
Have met and worked for numerous gold medal equestrian riders

Thanks about it, pretty sad here...

Cheers


----------



## bongie555 (Jan 5, 2010)

slim6y said:


> I am related to Malcolm Mclaren - he formed the British punk rock band - The Sex Pistols - He's my cousin.


 
i shook hands with Malcolm Mclaren in the mid eighties when he came to East Sydney TAFE, National Art School at Darlinghurst and did a talk. I was doing a visual arts course and he was invited to talk about himself and his many conquest. I remember it was held 
inside the beautiful old sandstone building inside the gaol complex within the school and every weirdo,punk,goth, mohawk and skinheads and struggling inner city would be artist was there...


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 5, 2010)

Im related to the chick on the $20 note, mary reibey , shes my great great great great great auntie on my fathers side


----------



## the-lizard-king (Jan 5, 2010)

epic thread 
i was about to beat the crap out of the peice of snot that sings lead for short stack at a house party once 

i could have saved everyone the pain

im sorry

my uncle's dein perry 
about as far i get


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Jan 5, 2010)

my grandmother on my dads side is 1st cousin with darren lockyer, my mum has a photo of me in QLD 2 years of age eating water melon in my nappy with his grand father lol


----------



## fishboy (Jan 5, 2010)

hmm, i went to a Green Day concert and almost got a t shirt from the t shirt cannon lol. about as much of a claim to fame as i have


----------



## JoceyFisch (Jan 12, 2010)

I saw Buzz Lightyear at my 25th last year... come to think of it he looked an awful lot like Jonno from ERD :?


----------



## ozianimals (Jan 12, 2010)

My snake is the diamond python on wiki page for diamond pythons.


----------



## brigo (Jan 12, 2010)

Ive met Neddy Smith the serial killer lol


----------



## max369 (Jan 13, 2010)

my relies ar related by marrage to ram chandra" the taipan man" and i met him alot when i was young. Also worked at the GABBA for 7 years and meet all the bris lions and aust cricket team


----------



## snocodile (Jan 13, 2010)

my friend is related to steve irwin. my mum has seen jarrod hayne the rugby player. as for me ive never seen any concerts or anything like that


----------



## Bakes (Jan 14, 2010)

I was the Coke-a-cola yoyo champion of 1979.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jan 14, 2010)

I went to school with Anthony Minnicello years 8 thru 10 at high school.
Before that i went to school in bexley. We used to give this chick a hard time and she used to tell us her brother was gonna come smash us. He came looking for us one day when we wagged school. Nobody knew Anthony Mundine in those days, lol
Also played an extra in the movie "The Matrix". Best paid work I ever did. Alot of waiting around lol. Got paid niceley for those 3 days. Bought the DVD as soon as it came out, too bad my face is never seen lol


----------



## beatlloydy (Jan 15, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> I wasnt going to mention this as I dont want my ANGELIC IMAGE tarnished
> when I was a teen ,at a sunnyboys concert ..I vomited on the stage while they were playing ...very drunk and very off my tree ...and very in trouble...
> (does anyone here remember the sunnyboys even?)



I do....great band...Jeremy went off the wall..but his brother and sister had a great pizza shop in Newtown in the 90's. Sunnyboys first album is a classic.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Bakes said:


> I was the Coke-a-cola yoyo champion of 1979.


 

My soccer coach when I was a kid was a yo-yo master, is it you Bakes? Was in Canberra back then.
Respect,
Steve


----------



## beatlloydy (Jan 15, 2010)

I have no famous direct relatives (distantly related to David Livingstone) nor am I famous for anything (Still waiting for my 15 minutes).

Have met a lot of members of various Aussie bands etc but to be honest most are up themselves as they dont live in the real world. The only exception was The Cat Empire...after a gig a few years ago we all stayed back with the band (everyone except Felix) and crew (the ex manager of the Tiv in Brissie is a friend) and jammed until about 5am...everyone swapping instruments every 30 mins or so...was a great night. They backed up the next night with an even better gig...never seen a joint jumping as much to their unique sound.


----------



## discomat (Jan 15, 2010)

i had sex with paris hilton once. im now bed ridden for life due to the quantity and toxicity of the STD's I contracted.


----------



## Herperizm (Jan 15, 2010)

My claim to fame........

[video=youtube;rM4O4-jT3x0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rM4O4-jT3x0[/video]

I am heaps better now though


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 15, 2010)

JoceyFisch said:


> I saw Buzz Lightyear at my 25th last year... come to think of it he looked an awful lot like Jonno from ERD :?



I vaguely recall something like that happening too. I believe vodka was involved?


----------



## iamheretic (Jan 21, 2011)

I met muhammad ali when i was 3 or something, 

ummm i asked some afl player from the essendon bombers who came to our school how much money he earnt a year, i was about 5-6.

I saw some guy with dreads at a shopping centre, he nodded and said hey and i did the same, about an hour later i realised he was the lead singer from Korn.

My step dads ancestors in medieval times used to get people to come to church lock it up then kill them all and take their money and things.

and i saw all these amazing bands at no sleep til, oderus at gwar saw me with the white shirt that has writing that only shows when you get splattered from the onstage "fluids" and focused his "cuttlefish" fluids on me.

that's all i can think of ...... for now


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 21, 2011)

My great uncle was the manager for Mark Ricciuto. I have met and had conversations with Paul Talbot, Dr Harry and Adam Saunders (host of creature features) I am also good friends with Albie Mangle's nephew.


----------



## Naturesfury (Jan 21, 2011)

Lets see I have a few.....
I was kissed on the cheek a couple of times by mel gibson before he was famous and played in small theatres in the back of kings cross...and ironically lex marinos from kingswood country was the director.
Met hugo weaving.
I know a guy called jason sims who was a carriage driver in Australia I was once dating andrew buchanan the original drummer from mondo rock and finally the original bush tucker man is not only my boss and neighbour but a very close dear friend that i sit down down with on a regular basis and chat about life love and politics and of course the adventures of Les


----------



## Blackstik (Jan 21, 2011)

Apparently, according to my now deceased grandmother, my family on my mothers side can be traced back to the great author Rudyard Kipling. Just how we are related I don't know though. 
Also, my mate's dad used to go to school in Liverpool with Ringo Starr

Also, my girlfriend's parents own a block of land at the bottom end of the Yorke Peninsula in SA that used to be owned by Alby Mangels.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been to the farm that used to belong to Mel Gibbson. It is pretty lame really.


----------



## hornet (Jan 21, 2011)

I was in a kebab shop in bris with a mate, turned around after getting our kebabs and saw machine head walk past then met Rob Flynn the next night, had a chat and a drink with him and got our pics with him. Also met Ivan from five finger death punch and got his autograph last year. My god father knew steve irwin quite well and has also met Sir david attenborough(sp?) on a number of occasions (he breeds kiwi's and is quite involved in conservation)

oops a few more, My partners dad is a childhood friend of Chane webke and her uncle has his photo in his auto biography, also my brothers EX gf is related (no idea how) to Kevin Rudd lol


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 21, 2011)

I met Ella and Jesse from Killing Heidi when I was 13, I have a huge crush on Jesse at the time, and he was very friendly and had heaps of hugs to give. Ella was very down to earth and polite too. Also, my father was the bass guitarist for the Queen tribute band 'It's a kinda magic' I've only met him a couple of times though, the first time was at one of his shows, and he didn't tell the other band members that I was his daughter


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 21, 2011)

My great great (dont know how many greats) grandpa, sir Edmund Barton was the first Prime Minister of Australia 

Ben


----------



## Virides (Jan 21, 2011)

Penny's 2nd cousin is Tom Felton from Harry Potter who plays Draco Malfoy.

Don't ask for his number, she doesn't have it


----------



## MatE (Jan 21, 2011)

Met and made boards for Sunny garcia.Got shouted out for tea in Byron bay by Cadel evans.Worked on the driveway to Russel crowes joint.I have Jack thompson living 5 minutes drive from me.I see him cruisen around in his F350 lol.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 21, 2011)

I've met the author anthony Horowitz, and my cousin is an ex AFL player for the north qld cowboys. Ummm I was once on the cover of a newspaper with my mum cos there was this event in Dubai where they took peoples photos and they put ours on the front cover for some reason
I've seen Steve Irwin walking around Australia zoo when I was younger. Pat Rafter's son goes to my school. 
My mums friends run Fraser Island adventure tours.



ozianimals said:


> My snake is the diamond python on wiki page for diamond pythons.


 
Paha awesome


----------



## Reffy (Jan 21, 2011)

My uncle is the bass player in an Australian band called The Poor (formerly The Poor Boys). And I meet and had a brief chat with Bret Lee when he was up in Darwin playing a test match (back when he was 12th man for the squad), But probably my best claim to fame would have to be that I meet and dined with the chaser boys at Nandos when they came to Darwin on there live stage tour (along with like 8 other people who saw them).


----------



## hrafna (Jan 21, 2011)

i have met tom cruise, will smith and russell crowe, i have also been in lord of the rings as an extra, the matrix as an extra (hugo weaving is an awesome guy in real life) and i have assisted with lightsaber fighting on starwars ep 2 & 3. but my 2 biggest highlights are doing a school documentary with betty from hey dad and serving ernie dingo at franklins when i worked there in high school! (nah actually working on the movies was better!)


----------



## Defective (Jan 21, 2011)

My cousin was on the deck crew of the titanic and survived (now dead) - Edward John Buley Buley, Mr. Edward John - Titanic Deck Crew - Able Bodied Seaman

my great uncles, uncle was adolf hitler

and my great uncle was the govener of jamaca and was assinated over coffee - the gene of black colouration has skipped every generation since.


----------



## Kyro (Jan 21, 2011)

When I was about 13 a friend & I followed the Goose from MadMax around K-Mart in Katoomba, he didn't look too happy about it
I met Buzz Aldrin the astronaut through a tafe outing in 2003
I went to school with Tristan Banks, he played Tug years ago on home & away
The cleaner at my daughters school is Brian Nichol,a member of The Radiators
My uncle Bob owns the Cunnamulla Hotel, just though i'd chuck that in


----------



## tommymc (Jan 21, 2011)

my great great grandfathers cousin was ned kelly and of course therefore dan kelly as well

and i also go car racing regularly and have had dinner with dick johnson, and whilst car racing had lunch with eric bana (at melbourne GP), nice bloke (has lots of nice cars)


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jan 21, 2011)

my cousins were the 

THE CLARKE BROTHERS or THE CLARKE GANG 

worst of all australian bushrangers in there time 5 * (times ) worst than ned kelly, FRED WARD ( CAPTAIN THUNDERBOLT ) , BEN HALL , many others.

*The murderous Clarke brothers were worse than any other bushrangers*, outdoing the notorious Ned Kelly, Ben Hall, Captain Lightning, Frank Gardiner and Thunderbolt. The Clarke and Connell gang became known as "The Bloodiest Bushrangers".

The Clarke brothers were Australian bushrangers active in New South Wales the late 19th century.

The Clarke brothers, Thomas and John and James, were from Braidwood, New South Wales. From 1865 they were active around the area that became the Australian Capital Territory, where they held up stations, raided stores and performed an armed holdup on the Queanbeyan Mail. In 1866, they held the town of Michelago, New South Wales captive while they waited for gold being escorted from Kiandra.

In their relatively short career as bushrangers, they are thought to have killed five policemen and committed 36 holdups. When they were captured they were both in their early 20s. They were executed in Sydney on June 25, 1867

was an extra in Movies ( *the leaving of Liverpool ) ABC and others *
*Star in Mr DOOBIE *
*as i own a concert events company met to many celebs to count ! music , TV,*

*and i got sh#tfaced with Dhani Harrison and friends father was George Harrison from the beatles , met George serveral times but never got plastered with him did have beers at the local pub with him - what a bloke he was ??*
wiki there names clarke brothers and check nsw police website


----------



## mark83 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm good mates with Australian cricketer Doug Bolinger and a few of the NSW players. Have met heaps of guys through Doug, Macgill, Haddin, Katich etc. I also own a racehorse with Doug and Mark Waugh.


----------



## Blackstik (Jan 21, 2011)

I also went to school with and currently play cricket with former Carlton and now Adelaide Crows ruckman Sam Jacobs


----------



## Defective (Jan 21, 2011)

oh just remembered, when i was in year 12 i was doing a PE project on acl injuries and im a massive port adelaide fan so i rang up the club manager and asked if i could interview one of the players about their injury and the recovery period. as i was getting a tour of the club rooms i saw chad cornes in his undies...he was just standing there and because i was introduced to him he hugged me and said 'not every fan gets to see me in my undies...feel priveliged!"

i'm good mates with stuart cochrane and have had dinner with him as well..great bloke, got invited to his wedding because i knew his mother inlaw...betty pugh!


----------



## Jen (Jan 21, 2011)

My teddy bear (Demonic Bear) met Greg Norman. Photo on facebook. (The bears page, not mine)


----------



## cris (Jan 21, 2011)

I saw alfie langer in a chinese food shop, made me wish i was lame enough to think famous people were interesting.


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Jan 21, 2011)

I am related to john waters the guy off all saints


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 21, 2011)

I was asked out for a date by Liza Minelli.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 21, 2011)

An ancient family member in the 1600's was known in England as "The Hanging Judge" or Bloody Judge Jeffries. (Google it, it's a long story). My Dad saw Lawrence of Arabia in London in a hospital, and was at school in class with Reg Varney, the comedian from the series 'On The Buses'. I met Pat Phoenix and got an autograph (Elsie Tanner from Coronation Street) years ago. My brother has transported many well known sports identities in his coach, including the English Cricket Team! In fact, I once held the poms up outside the Adelaide Oval one day in their coach, I was parked where they wanted to go!!!! Met Cliff Richard in London, he was a friend of a cousin of mine. 
In his coaching transfers from the airport, my brother has picked up Pink and her entourage.
Met Bob Hawke and Gough Whitlam in the past, and are friends with a few politicians (nothing to be proud of!! LOL) Two of my kids are godchildren to two of them.
Oh, and I nearly forgot, according to an over zealous uncle, we are SUPPOSED to be related to Gerri Halliwell. Her grandad was my grandads brother!


----------



## Defective (Jan 22, 2011)

just found out that my family on my mums mothers side is somehow related to wilhelm kietel (hitlers right hand man) long story short my mums mum's last name was kittle and her dad was german. over in germany kittel is actually kietel (pronounced kytel) so when they came to australia (my nana joans dad's family) they changed it to kittel so it sounded more australian. they then moved to a small country town called iron knob on the eyre peninsula and it became known as kittel country by the locals. Welcome to Whyalla - Iron Knob


----------



## nathancl (Jan 22, 2011)

Dragoness said:


> One of my friends is married to Jen Hawkins brother, annoyingly Jen is as nice as she seems!  (the whole family are lovely)
> Have met and worked for numerous gold medal equestrian riders
> 
> Thanks about it, pretty sad here...
> ...


 
hahaha she is actually really lovely i kind of traumatised her on pitt street one time she looks identical to my friend who i was out with that day and i ran up behind her and grabbed her shoulders lol she turned around and i near ****** myself when i saw it wasnt my friend but then burst out laughing when i realised it was jen hawkins lol she took it really well.

really offended adam lambert on a night out last year, dont think he likes me very much lol

lived on the same street as michael clarke and lara bingle 

have met heaps of australian soap celebritys

told tony abbott to put his ears back under his helmet because they where offending me 2 weeks ago in nth sydney.

also met a few celebrities whilst spending time in LA probably the highest profile of those would be kira knightly


----------



## Defective (Jan 22, 2011)

nathancl said:


> really offended adam lambert on a night out last year, dont think he likes me very much lol


 OMG why!!! lol, where as me and a friend did the polar opposite and went to last years Mardi gras then went and partied at stonewall with a few of the dragqueens who we're mates with. they introduced us (not that we needed it...being huge fans of adam lambert hence the username) to him and vola vip partying with the sexiest gay guy in my age bracket...


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 22, 2011)

I used to share a house with the drummer from the Village People,
also the drummer from Yothu Yindi
Also met Jarvis Cocker from the pommie band Pulp
cos I shared a house with his dad.


----------



## MontePython (Jan 22, 2011)

Ben Hall, the Bush Ranger is my Great, Great, Great, Great, Great Grandfather on my Dads side.


----------



## nathancl (Jan 26, 2011)

Lambert said:


> OMG why!!! lol, where as me and a friend did the polar opposite and went to last years Mardi gras then went and partied at stonewall with a few of the dragqueens who we're mates with. they introduced us (not that we needed it...being huge fans of adam lambert hence the username) to him and vola vip partying with the sexiest gay guy in my age bracket...


 

lol yer thats the same night i met him only it was sortof the next day at phoenix rising so i was well intoxicated and i have an issue with people wearing thongs in clubs, i think its dirty and it really bothers me and for some reason i felt it necessary to announce to him how dirty i thought he was for doing it expecially in phoenix!. do like all of his music though lol just caught me at a bad time i guess.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jan 26, 2011)

NATHAN ! some people say that for the very best of "Clubs ", THONGS are serious over-dressing


----------



## crikey (Jan 26, 2011)

im related to les darcy one of the greatest boxers ever and australias best boxer and i never new that i was related but i started box when i was 14 and and so did les and i was also born 100 years after him with only 1 month between birth dates


----------



## NATHAN93 (Jan 26, 2011)

ahhahahahhaah


----------



## pythonchick2 (Jan 27, 2011)

I've met Fat Cat, Humphrey B bear, Bruce Samazan(E Street), Angry Anderson, Matthew Liptak (Crows), Norman Yemm, I was related to Mel Gibson very distant cousin before he broke up with his wife, and apparently I am related to Mark Tyler who used to play for the Port Adelaide magpies.

My husband has met Winkie Dink, Robin and Joey from a channel nine kids program in the 80's, he had his nose posished by Humphrey B bear, Matthew Liptak (crows), and a few famous people he can't mention due to the nature of his work.


----------



## Choco (Jan 27, 2011)

Off the top of my head;
A friend's god-father is a band member of ACDC (can't remember which one).
Trent Hodkinson, Manly Sea Eagles' halfback, is dating a friend of mine. I have a photo of him dressed as a ninja Turtle and me as Lara Croft.
I know Anthony Painter, a pro golfer.
I know the owner of The Tivoli in Brisbane. He also owns a Golf Course my brother is the head pro at.
I've known Phil Graham, of the Sydney Roosters, since kindergarten.
A best friend is related to Matt Rogers, GC Titans.
Good friends with Keys Wheel, ex V8 Supercar team owner until he recently sold it. He is good friends with Mark Webber.

It's funny how many people you know when you stop and think about it.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## cockney red (Jan 27, 2011)

caustichumor said:


> I once gave some change to a bloke who said he was jesus....


 
Thats because I was Jesus ! This week I'm going by my alias, Lee Davis.....aint earned a Schekel...


----------



## harley0402 (Jan 27, 2011)

i met alfie langer at alfie's moo cha and bar in caloundra


----------

